# Australian Climate



## awan (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello there, 

I want to know about Pollen and Allergies fact sheet of Australia. Anyone can help me please.


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I found a useful site:
The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy

_In Australia pollen numbers are lower on the east coast where the prevailing winds come from the sea and where there is protection from westerly winds by the Great Dividing Range. Pollen numbers are higher on the Victorian south coast because the prevailing winds are from the north carrying pollen from the northerly grasslands. In South Australia and Western Australia, the concentration of pollen can vary according to the prevailing winds.

The principal grasses growing in the northern coastal areas are subtropical and mainly flower in January, February and March. Allergenic grasses in the southern part of Australia are mostly Northern hemisphere grasses, with the main flowering period in October - December. White Cypress (Murray) Pine is the only Australian tree that produces highly allergenic pollen. Its growth extends from the western slopes and plains of Eastern Australia across to Western Australia, south of the Tropic of Capricorn and it flowers from late July through to the end of August._


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I found a useful site:
The Australasian Society of Clinical Immunology and Allergy

_In Australia pollen numbers are lower on the east coast where the prevailing winds come from the sea and where there is protection from westerly winds by the Great Dividing Range. Pollen numbers are higher on the Victorian south coast because the prevailing winds are from the north carrying pollen from the northerly grasslands. In South Australia and Western Australia, the concentration of pollen can vary according to the prevailing winds.

The principal grasses growing in the northern coastal areas are subtropical and mainly flower in January, February and March. Allergenic grasses in the southern part of Australia are mostly Northern hemisphere grasses, with the main flowering period in October - December. White Cypress (Murray) Pine is the only Australian tree that produces highly allergenic pollen. Its growth extends from the western slopes and plains of Eastern Australia across to Western Australia, south of the Tropic of Capricorn and it flowers from late July through to the end of August._


----------

